# Man Commits 'Suicide by Crocodile'



## News Bot (Apr 20, 2011)

David Lubisi, 40, was eaten alive after he entered the Lepelle river following an argument with his girlfriend, detectives believe. 

*Published On:* 18-Apr-11 06:45 PM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## longqi (Apr 20, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## D3pro (Apr 20, 2011)

Brave way to die... fark


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 20, 2011)

Must have been determined... Lots of people who have survived suicide jumps said that as soon as they jumped they thought "oh sh**".... This guy coulda backed out at any time...


----------



## sookie (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow,have heard of some freaky stuff but,well,okay.Must have been a pretty bad arguement for him to do this.kinda sad really,was whatever they were fighting about im sure it wasn't worth a mans life.i have known of suicide by police before,jumpers,etc etc but never suicide by croc.


----------



## fugawi (Apr 20, 2011)

Something doesn't quite sound right about this. A couple of years ago another S. African supposedly died in a croc attack, a croc expert proved to the police it couldn't have happened and the police investigated further. He was found, it was an insurance scam. I just wonder about this..........


----------



## harley0402 (Apr 20, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Something doesn't quite sound right about this. A couple of years ago another S. African supposedly died in a croc attack, a croc expert proved to the police it couldn't have happened and the police investigated further. He was found, it was an insurance scam. I just wonder about this..........


 Well if its not.....what a way to go hey geezus


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2011)

Do I have to do everything for you new-butt!  

Man 'died after wandering into crocodile waters' - Telegraph


----------

